# Dx for foster care exam



## bak230 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi all   We have a family that is getting set up for foster care.  As part of the process, they have to have an exam & some paperwork done.  I've found a Dx for the children's exam/papers, but it's specific to children, so I'm not sure what to use for the parents?  I found Z02.82, but it says encounter for other administrative examination, adoption services.  I'm worried that's too specific and foster care wouldn't be covered under it.  The other Dx is Z02.89, encounter for other administrative examinations.  It seems a little broad & I wasn't sure if maybe anyone else knew of something more appropriate?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 23, 2017)

Either way it wont be covered by commercial carriers (or any other kinds that I know of), just in case you didn't know. Id probably go with the Z02.89. Maybe Z62.21 ([FONT=&quot]Child in welfare custody) [/FONT]in the second position if the child is the one being examined.


----------

